# Can I still use my charger with slightly dented and burnt plug prongs?



## islachan (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi! Please help me. My necklace came in contact with the multiple socket wherein my charger is also plugged. When the socket sparked, I think it also affected my charger.

Replacing the adapter and buying an original one is quite costly for me. So, I was wondering whether I can still use it. It looks like this:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would not use it. it probably will be ok to use for now till can get a new one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the wall outlet also shows these signs, it's a fire hazard.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

If you really do need to use it, ensure you clean off all the carbon deposits first, as they will increase the chances of further arcing between the pins.

Personally I would not use it.

As Corday says, if the wall outlet shows similar signs, then it's a potential fire hazard, and you should probably have it checked by a qualified electrician.


----------



## islachan (Nov 17, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> i would not use it. it probably will be ok to use for now till can get a new one.


That's what I am doing for the meantime. Thank you!


----------



## islachan (Nov 17, 2020)

Corday said:


> If the wall outlet also shows these signs, it's a fire hazard.


Noted. Thank you!


----------



## islachan (Nov 17, 2020)

Gary R said:


> If you really do need to use it, ensure you clean off all the carbon deposits first, as they will increase the chances of further arcing between the pins.
> 
> Personally I would not use it.
> 
> As Corday says, if the wall outlet shows similar signs, then it's a potential fire hazard, and you should probably have it checked by a qualified electrician.


Noted. Thanks! May I know how to clean these deposits?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

islachan said:


> Noted. Thanks! May I know how to clean these deposits?


A toothbrush with white vinegar works.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

I was going to say with Isoprop (Isopropyl Alcohol) and a toothbrush because it evaporates fast, so doesn't leave any residue, but white vinegar is probably more available and will do at a pinch. Just make sure things are completely dry before you plug into an outlet.


----------



## RandyAlen (Oct 20, 2020)

islachan said:


> Hi! Please help me. My necklace came in contact with the multiple socket wherein my charger is also plugged. When the socket sparked, I think it also affected my charger.
> 
> Replacing the adapter and buying an original one is quite costly for me. So, I was wondering whether I can still use it. It looks like this:
> View attachment 330123


Maybe for a short period, you can. But I think you have to get a new one. No matter what it costs. Safety is important. Nothing is costlier than your life.


----------



## phil_ke3fl (Nov 25, 2020)

islachan said:


> Hi! Please help me. My necklace came in contact with the multiple socket wherein my charger is also plugged. When the socket sparked, I think it also affected my charger.
> 
> Replacing the adapter and buying an original one is quite costly for me. So, I was wondering whether I can still use it. It looks like this:
> View attachment 330123


This was a simple short circuit and not something going wrong in your charger. The charger is probably fine as is your outlet. To test the outlet plug a lamp into it & turn it on. If it works the outlet is fine. To test the charger find an outlet that uses a wall switch. Make sure the switch is off. Now plug in the charger. Flip the switch on/off quickly. If nothing untoward happens, try again leaving it on longer. At this point you can assume that the charger is OK to test by plugging into your device. Plug it into your device & see if the device gives you the normal charging notification. If so, you can assume all is well.

A chart causes sparks but these are all outside your charger and in general will not effect it. Three things that can happen are, 1. It blows a fuse or circuit breaker in your electric power distribution box, or 2. It damages the socket. The third possibility is that it burned part of your necklace apart. If this latter#3 happened then the fuse/circuit breaker did not blow & the the socket is probably fine. Since this all happened outside the charger then it too is probably fine.

Hope that helps,
Phil_ Ke3fl


----------



## phil_ke3fl (Nov 25, 2020)

phil_ke3fl said:


> Oh, if you plug your charger into your device and it does not start to charge but the device needs to charge then the charger is probably dead.


Also if everything works then you can clean off the prongs & outlet as best you can. In all gather cases where something has happened at my home much of the black can be removed but unfortunately not all of it. But, it will make an interesting story.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

I know replacement original chargers are not cheap.
But what price your life?
Do the simple tests that have been described here, but in the end you have a decision to make that may be a life changer.


----------



## phil_ke3fl (Nov 25, 2020)

Pursya said:


> I know replacement original chargers are not cheap.
> But what price your life?
> Do the simple tests that have been described here, but in the end you have a decision to make that may be a life changer.


No not so, the problem is mostly in the heads of people who do not understand electricity. It flows through the easiest path which is what happened when your necklace shorted out the prongs. Did a fuse/circuit breaker blow or not?
If not then either the necklace burned apart or the socked opened up & will no longer work. If the necklace broke apart then the socket is probably fine if dirty. All this happened outside of the charger and so the charger is probably also fine. If it isn't it is probably dead & simply won't work. No fire hazard because if the socket isn't sparking then it is open - meaning no electricity will flow. If the charger is dead it is because the circuit inside was damaged and it too will be an open problem not a fire hazard.

You can test this as I Told how above with a switched socket or a switched power strip as explained before.

P.


----------



## radact (May 20, 2008)

Bent sure, just bend em back.

Burnt? Better get your home insurance up-to-date!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the issue been taken care of. I am closing this thread. If OP wants it open they can message a moderator.


----------

